# IS LG 3d montior any good?



## sandeep410 (Dec 13, 2011)

Any1 who has bought this,is it any good for 3d gamming.Does it displays all colours properly.Does it convert 2d-3d properly.
Also suggest some alterbative monitor 20k budget.


----------



## rahulmax (Dec 13, 2011)

sandeep410 said:


> Any1 who has bought this,is it any good for 3d gamming.Does it displays all colours properly.Does it convert 2d-3d properly.
> Also suggest some alterbative monitor 20k budget.



Dude, if you have a nvidia geforce gpu and you want to use a nvidia 3d vision kit, then DON'T buy Lg 3d monitor because it is passive 3d monitor which is not compatible with nvidia chips.

If you want you can go for the samsung, asus , acer which make active 3d monitors. 

samsung 2233rz , asus VG236H (good one) , acer GD235HZ.

google em, all are good.


----------



## sandeep410 (Dec 13, 2011)

nvidia 3d vision is too costly


----------

